# IEC 1131-3



## Anonymous (25 November 2004)

ich habe eine Frage, vielleicht könnte jemand mir irgendwie weiterhelfen.

ich interessiere mich für die Norm IEC 1131-3, und zwar welche Firmen die Programmiersysteme/software nach IEC 1131-3 herstellen und inwiefern diese sogenannte "standartisierte" Software IEC 1131 konform ist oder gibt es da doch Abweichungen? vielleicht gibt es da im Internet irgendwelche Studien oder die Informationen die allgemein aktuelle Situation in dem Bereich beschreiben...

viktoria20012000@yahoo.de


----------



## Kurt (26 November 2004)

Hallo,

dazu gibt es was vom *Board Chef!*

kurt


----------



## myozze (26 November 2004)

*IEC-Programmiersysteme*

Hallo vika,

es gibt die IEC61131-3-Programmiersysteme

- logiCAD (www.kirchnersoft.com)
- CoDeSys (www.3s-software.com)
- multiprog (www.kw-software.de)
- openPCS (www.infoteam.de)
- softControl (www.softing.de)

Das war der Stand von vor 4 Jahren. Ich glaub nicht, das in den letzten Jahren nennenswerte "offene" System dazugekommen sind.
Wenn ich hier eine Wertung abgeben darf: Ich denke, CoDeSys ist das beste Tool, gefolgt von Multiprog. Wobei CoDeSys weiter verbreitet ist und die meisten Plattformen (CPU's/Betriebssysteme) unterstützt.

Die Anbieter machen auf Ihren Homepages auch Angaben, welche IEC-Sprachen unterstützen und welche davon zertifiziert (also Norm-konform) sind.
Die Systeme verfügen meist über zusätzliche Erweiterungen, die in der Norm nicht vorgesehen sind. So kocht dann doch jeder ein bisschen sein eigenes Süppchen. Die Wiederverwendbarkeit zwischen den verschiedenen Systemen ist aber dennoch VIEL höher als bei nicht IEC-konformen System (z.B. Siemens). 

Gruss
Andi


----------



## Anonymous (26 November 2004)

*IEC 1131-3, CoDeSys*

hallo zusammen,
danke für die Hinweise, sie Internet-seiten werde ich auf jeden Fall anschauen, ich arbeite im Moment auch mit Step7 und CoDeSys und Suche nach "Abweichungen" von der Norm


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (29 November 2004)

*Re: IEC 1131-3, CoDeSys*



			
				vika schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich arbeite im Moment auch mit Step7 und CoDeSys und Suche nach "Abweichungen" von der Norm



Hallo,

die Norm lässt doch einige Freiheiten, so dass Sie vermutlich weniger auf 'Abweichungen' sondern eher auf unterschiedliche 'Auslegungen' treffen werden.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle
DELTALOGIC GmbH


----------

